# Hisense TV - need remote codes for volume



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi all....I've searched the forum and can't find an answer. Anyone have a good remote code for a new Hisense TV?

Tivo Roamio suggests 0374,0376, and 0387 for controlling a Hisense TV. All 3 control on/off just fine, but no volume control.

Surely there is a code that also controls the volume. That's basic stuff.

Purchasing a Tivo Learning remote is not an acceptable answer to me (yet). I already have a Logitech Harmony.....but wife and family still prefer the standard Tivo remote.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try the Code Search function?

Use code 999 and then Channel up (or down...) 'til the TV responds and then Enter to 'lock' it in...

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Vol is probably still mapped to an audio device. Reset first, then original code will probably work.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

But with the code search function, you never know what you set....and it takes forever.

I did a master reset of the Tivo remote before I started. It's blank.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

There is a way of getting the remote to 'blink' the code back to you, once you've found it.

-KP


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> There is a way of getting the remote to 'blink' the code back to you, once you've found it.
> 
> -KP


Interesting....didn't know this. How?

I did figure out that "mute" works also. So I have on/off and mute working, but not volume up/down.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Just a quick check if anyone has a new Hisense TV and has figured out a good code that can control on/off/volume/mute.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You STILL haven't done the code search?

I know you think it takes forever, but had you started, it (most likely) would have completed by now. And you don't (really) need to know the code...

-KP


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Agreed....just checking if anyone else has run into the problem and got an answer other than a search for volume control.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

miketx said:


> Agreed....just checking if anyone else has run into the problem and got an answer other than a search for volume control.


Up top there is a box marked Search. If you enter Hisense there are many answers. Only solution is a learning remote.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes....I used "search" initially...which is why I mentioned I didn't want a Learning remote in my original post. I figured that maybe someone had found a good code since those other Hisense posts, since Hisense is moving up in sales numbers. Guess not.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Just a quick update: I did some more searching online, and found a reference to someone with a Hisense using a Samsung code.....not on Tivo, but another DVR box. So I gave it a try...and BINGO. Code 0104 works!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, you're saying that IF you HAD taken the 10 minutes to do the code search on March 19th when I suggested it, you would have found it?

Weird...

-KP


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

You can go ahead and say "I told you so"  I would have stumbled on the code that way, but wouldn't KNOW the code.....thus my resistance to do the blind search. You suggested that the remote can "blink" the code back, but never mentioned how (I asked). But I never searched for that answer either...so my bad.

So I found it, and hopefully others can benefit. Bottomline: Tivo needs to update their database a little more often. Others like Logitech do it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Plus, for whatever it is worth, I have found that the manual search for a remote code can be (human-based) error prone, during the process, given the length of the process and the number of searches being done.


----------



## hunts (Oct 5, 2006)

Code 1299 worked for me for power, mute and volume.


----------



## SlackerPete (Dec 13, 2017)

miketx said:


> Hi all....I've searched the forum and can't find an answer. Anyone have a good remote code for a new Hisense TV?
> 
> Tivo Roamio suggests 0374,0376, and 0387 for controlling a Hisense TV. All 3 control on/off just fine, but no volume control.
> 
> ...


I used code 0104 and that worked on my Hisense 55H6E TV. On/Off, Input, Mute, and Volume controls work. I know this is an old post, but I had trouble finding a solution so I hope this helps others.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi there, thanks for this thread. I just wanted to add what worked for me:

We bought a _*Hisense 55R6G*_, 2021 Model. Tivo gave me the codes 0374 0376 0387 and fter first trying the alternative one in this thread, then the Tivo codes, only code *0387* worked. The last one we trie naturally.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## wsubball96 (Mar 20, 2008)

Code for Hisense U8G? There are 3 on the Tivo edge and none of them allow the remote to Mute the TV . it mutes for a split second and back to norm volume as if I hit it twice. All of my Tivo remotes do this on the TV. The remote that came with the TV works fine. codes provided with via the Edge 0374 0376 0387 My tivo remote will not accept alternate codes that I've seen such as 0104


----------

